# Another food recal



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

http://www.fda.gov/Safety/Recalls/ucm357630.htm

NUTRA PET... May not affect any of you, but it is an important FYI... They make treats too!


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the information.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tk - this should V what the forum is about !!!!! protecting our pups - THANK YOU !!!!


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

We actually had the Innova biscuits but didnt have the old bag to check on the manufacture date. We tossed them anyways. It must have been about a month ago though, wag.com sent out an email since that's where we bought it from.


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Innova is not the same since they sold out to Natura. Buy something else..honest kitchen, grandma Lucy's have good snacks out there


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recalls/


----------

